# Shrink tube over decoder?



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm finishing an NCE decoder install and I can't decide if I should leave the decoder open for better heat dissipation or cover it for short protection like the Digitraxx decoders. I'm leaning towards leaving it open but I'd like to have your opinions.
Thanks


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

N0t knowing how it will be installed within the locomotive I'd be leary of enclosing it because of heat dissipation concerns.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

It will be installed in a tender doublesided tape sitting on the weight bar. This an old Mantua 2-8-2 Mikado diecast and very heavy so I think it will probably run hot. I guess there's no good reason to cover it.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

iirc the digitraxx are (only?) shrinkwrapped to hold a small heatsink to the hot piece/decoder


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

I wish the came with screw holes. I really don't like the tape going across all those circuit connections traces and pads. I just did a continuity test on the tape and it appears to be non-conductive. Oh well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've mounted tons of stuff with the double-sided foam tape, it's never been a problem.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 19, 2012)

Tape it is.
Thanks
I hope to get this loco back together at lunchtime so I can try it out when I get home from work. I'm excited to see how it runs. If it runs well, I'll be looking for more. I think I'm getting addicted to train purchasing.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's an easy addiction to catch, but a hard one to kick.


----------



## blvdbuzzard (Jun 1, 2012)

Double sided tape is great for mounting. Been using it for a long time to mount the stuff in my R/C plane's. Use it to mount the receiver to the plane covering the electronic parts without an issue.

You can pick up some really strong stuff from the hobby shop. Trinity servo mounting tape. Will hold just about anything on.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXBMAA


Buzz.


----------

